# Forum in English  > News  > Computer security news  >  Badware Alert: XP Antivirus 2008

## HATTIFNATTOR

Stopbadware.org have just released a badware alert on the above program. 

Details: 

We find that XP Antivirus 2008 (Unregistered Version) is badware because it makes deceptive claims of system vulnerabilities in order to induce users to purchase the full version of the software, because it interferes with normal computer use by automatically running a background process which repeatedly prompts the user to take a previously declined action, and because the software cannot be uninstalled using the Windows Add/Remove Programs tool, or without downloading an additional uninstaller. 

In trying to contact the producer, Innovagest 2000, we noted that the support address for XP Antivirus 2008, [email protected], bounced as “user unknown.” (We did find another address for the company, [email protected], that worked, but we did not receive a response.) 

http://blogs.stopbadware.org/article...antivirus-2008

----------

